# Bell XP-59 Vintage Footage



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2011)

This link was sent to me by a friend, it has great info and excellent color footage of the XP-59 out at Muroc (43-44)

It also shows some interesting trivia, like the wooden prop they used to fool onlookers when it was being moved and the open observer's position just ahead of the cockpit, which probably made the P-59 the world's only jet with an open seat!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKB580S9buU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKB580S9buU_


----------



## finno2 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great quality and very informative Thx for this


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 16, 2011)

Great find. 

MM


----------

